# What patio Doors are the best?



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you set on a wood product? If so, my preference is Marvin, but the Pella door is one of their better products IMO. If you are considering vinyl, there are several manufacturers that offer the internal blinds, including Okna, Himark, and Sunrise.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you stuck on a slider? You would find a french door will be far less maintaince, has the added beneft of being able to open up both sides if needed to move furniture in, leaks less air.
I've had good luck with Atruim.
http://www.atrium.com/productsub/e/246

And yes they can come with the blinds in the glass.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

In my situation, the space required for an in-swinging french door is not possible.

I just had a replacement slider (over-size custom) put in a few hours ago. This was the second I had installed since the doors were 30 years old and had to comply with HOA sensible requirements for exterior appearance.

I earlier had a Renewal by Andersen slider installed a year ago and it was so economical and done well. Before that, I spent the $800 and two days to go through the class for an Certified Installer for the information to understand the basics of installation and understand the effects of improper installation (about 65% bad by DIYer and wood-butcher/nail bender/carpenters) that caused me attend the class for forensic investigation for mold and moisture problems.

Even though I knew what was required after previously building my own home, I could not presently handle the logistics and installing a door myself as a DIYer, I chose to have the door installed. Based on experience, I knew a window/door is just a hole in the wall (not as good as a block or stick frame), but the installation was absolutely critical.

The first door went in perfectly and took 3 hours from in and out and removal of all scrap/debris, vacuuming and taking out the carpet runners for the patio installation. The second door (today) was a deck installation at below freezing conditions and took a little over 4 hours because of the logistic problems (up down and around). It allowed me more time to watch and look at the techniques and materials used to replace a old rotted door and framing to better than original. The care that was taken and the temperature control of the caulks/glues and stick-ums was good to see. After he was done, he said the city inspector would be there in an hour to check out the installation and the manditory smoke/CO meters that were locally code required (thankfully) and included as the permit was. - A very smooth job at a reasonable price and no hassle. Very professional and included the correction from time of a bad installation.

The best window or door is no better than the installation. - The guy I required for the installation does about 700-800 doors (only doors) a year and has everything (saws, compressors, tarps, poly, caulk, adhesive, stick and seal, vacuums, that is needed including interior trim, except you have to do the interior trim to your requirements since it is done in 3 to 4 hours.

Dick


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Are you stuck on a slider? You would find a french door will be far less maintaince, has the added beneft of being able to open up both sides if needed to move furniture in, *leaks less air*.
> I've had good luck with Atruim.
> http://www.atrium.com/productsub/e/246
> 
> And yes they can come with the blinds in the glass.


http://www.himarkwindows.com/produc..._1_1_0=showPublicItem&inventory_entry_id=3856

Vinyl, lifetime warranty, u value of .26, and air infiltration of .06. I don't believe the product cited can best those numbers.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May want to concider ordering one of these to go under the door to prevent future water damage.
http://jamsill.com/
ALso make 100% sure the area under the threshold is fully supported to stop it from twisting when steped on.
Also make sure it does not stick out past the threshold. I use 1 X 6 vinyl lumber with stainless steel trim head screws.
Time and time again I see where someone trys and use a piece of 2X pressure treated. It sticks out to far and acts like a funnel to direct the water under the threshold.


----------



## ThermalSashWind (Feb 22, 2012)

If you like blinds beteen the glass, look at a Sunrise Patio Door. This is the company created by the former owners of Great Lakes Windows. They give you a lifetime warranty on the blinds...better than the 10 year warranty offered by Pella.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The Sunrise door is a nice unit.

Okna and HiMark both make a unit with internal miniblinds as well.


----------

